# Leak into the Trunk on my 05 X-Trail. Any ideas?



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi everyone

So I just got my first X-Trail a couple of days ago after upgrading from a Forester. So far, so good. Except I've got a leak! A fair bit of water seems to come in when I'm parked into the spare wheel well. I've found (I think) the source of the water: it seems to be coming from a seam a bit below the seal at the bottom of the trunk door. I'm guessing a shirt term fix would be to re-seal from the inside, but I feel like it would be best to get to the root of the issue from the outside really. Has anyone experienced this and got any idea where I should be looking? Considering taking the bumper off and seeing what I can see, but it's going to be hassle... Have heard rumour of leaking brake clusters? 

Any help is much appreciated

Cheers

Rowan


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Nothing in here. 
The spare well is getting rust from the left rusted fender nothing more.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

There's no rust around! Just water at the moment


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Taking the bumper off is actually pretty easy. I did it to install my hitch.

Do you have any ice buildup along the trunk edge?

Got any pictures of the suspect spot?


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

It's just getting serviced at the shop. I'll get some pictures tomorrow. No ice though. I'm in Vancouver, so just lots of rain! I might investigate the brake cluster as well, since that looks to be nice and easy to get to ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is that it might be coming in from the roof and dripping down inside the rear pillar, and then pooling in the wheel well.
Check the last raised section of the roof rail on either side by pulling up on them and seeing if they are loose. They are held in place by a nut from underneath that over the years can work itself loose. If so, in driving rain or a car wash water can work its way into the hole and get inside. I think with movement the bolt that attaches the last roof rail section wears the gasket it goes through and it stops being watertight.
Should this be the issue, the nuts are a pain to replace. You have to take apart the rear pillar trim and wedge open the roof liner and then have magic fingers as there is little room to work. Instead I would get some quality silicone caulking, apply it to the hole from up top and then reinsert the section of roof rail. It should glue it and seal it.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143

Here is a link to the service manual. If you need to undo trim or for any other work you might want to do.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

That is definitely something to look into! Thanks for the link to the manual. I can't see anything that refers to the roof rail, but it certainly seems like a plausible option. I'll let you know!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its in the EI section-- Exterior and Interior

Sadly the free one does not come with the index that I have. Still its fairly easy to figure out and all the info
you need for how things are assembled and come apart is to be found within.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok so it looks like this is where the water is coming from. The two rust coloured stains could be the culprits. I'm just worried that while that might fix it coming into the trunk. (Might) that it will still be leaking to that join and rusting something on the other side of it, which I'm almost certain I can't get to


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could you describe where this is a bit better? Looks like someone applied caulking.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, so this is the back panel of the car on the driver's side. It's in behind the bit where there is usually a kind of shelf/pocket made of polystyrene. There does seem to be caulking, but I assumed this was applied in the manufacturing process. Do you think a previous owner applied this???


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

It looks factory to me. I've seen similar caulking on other cars. That looks like the smokin' gun for sure.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then I think water is getting in above that as I can't see it spraying up and getting in. Its obviously been pooling for a while as there is some rust. My guesses are roof rail, seal on the rear side window, or maybe the gasket around the rear hatch opening.
Or maybe its getting in around the fuel neck opening? Was the recall for the fuel neck done?


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Mmmm I don't know whether the recall has been dealt with. I assume so as the previous owner had had it for years before me.

I agree the caulking seems to be the issue. I'm going to take it to a guy who can seal it on the interior tomorrow. And in fact I think it's also leaking on the other side too, just without the rust stains. So maybe it was just never sealed properly to begin with? I'm just a little concerned that sealing the interior doesn't really solve the issue that it seems to be pooling somewhere. I want to remove the roof racks anyway, so I'll take a look at the roof rails at the same time and see if there's anything amiss there

Thanks for you ideas/advice!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Call Nissan Canada and register yourself as the new owner and find out about any outstanding recalls. I really think water is coming in from the holes that the last section of the roof rail bolts go through. Its then dripping down inside and pooling at the base where you are getting rust. Its a bit of a pain but its fairly straightforward to take apart the rear interior trim on the sides. Just study how its put together in the EI section of the manual.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah the body shop guy said the same. Going to go take it all apart tonight and get a proper look at it all!


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> .I really think water is coming in from the holes that the last section of the roof rail bolts go through. Its then dripping down inside and pooling at the base where you are getting rust. Its a bit of a pain but its fairly straightforward to take apart the rear interior trim on the sides. Just study how its put together in the EI section of the manual.


If it is any help, when I pulled the foam blocking to wire in a trailer lighting harness, I have the same caulking/sealant. So, pretty sure it is factory.

When I did the wiring, I was looking for an existing perforation (for marker lights, etc.) that I could wiggle the wires through so that I could then install an exterior harness plug. I really couldn't find anything on the lower part. So..unless you actually have a rust hole, I tend to agree with Quad: the water is entering somewhere else, flowing down and pooling where you see rust, not entering there. The only things that penetrate the cabin around there are the roof rails or the rear door itself.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rohann have you tried pulling up on the last section of the roof rail on the side with the leak? If not that should be your first move. If it comes completely out get silicone caulking or gasket sealer and get it around the hole and even a bit inside. Let it dry a bit, and while still tacky push the section back in fully. That should seal it, and save you a fair bit of money and or effort.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

So the end of the roof rail ended up coming off in my hands on one side. Took to the dealership and got the, to reattach and tighten on the other side too. So (hopefully) that should have fixed it. Haven't noticed much water coming in, but there has also been water coming from melting snow from snowboards inside the trunk, so it's a little hard to be sure! Next solid downpour I'll know for sure...

On another note, it stopped raining for a few days in Vancouver so I added more sealant around the points where it was leaking before, meaning it is much less likely to come into the trunk anyway. 

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

the toronto area got some heavy rain for 2 days, and i got a flat tire due to it stuck a nail, while when i retrieve my spare tire, i just noticed a whole lot of water in the spare tire well, damn it. i dont know yet from which part of the trunk the water leaks in



quadraria10 said:


> Glad you got it fixed.


----------

